# New grower with yellow leaves



## emma414 (May 17, 2015)

Hi everyone I am a new grower and I have some yellow leaves on my plants especially towards the bottom. I have added pictures to help. I have been spraying them with water and epsom salt which seems to have helped a little but any advice I can get would be great. 

View attachment 1 5 17.JPG


View attachment 2 5 17.JPG


View attachment 3 5 17.JPG


View attachment 3b 5 17.JPG


----------



## Grower13 (May 17, 2015)

they need to be in bigger pots


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2015)

Hi Emma, and welcome to MP. Glad you found us. I agree they need more room and a bigger pot. I would like to suggest you not mist your plants anymore. That can set up an environment for molds and mildews. 

I think you plants look great. New growth is lighter.. What soil are they in? If those were my plants I would take those very bottom leaves off for better air circulation. Are you running a fan? 

Again, i think they look very nice, especially or a first-time grower.


----------



## Kraven (May 17, 2015)

It really looks like a mag def to me...most likely caused by pH. I would test the pH of my run off to see what it is, maybe a good flush and re-poting with a new set of 1/2 strength veg nutes pH'ed to 6.4. (I'm assuming your medium will be soil?)


----------



## blowinthatloud (May 17, 2015)

i wouldnt be overly concerned since the yellow leaves are staying at the bottom an not effecting the rest of the plant, but it does look like a transplant into a bigger pot is a good idea along with a flush then once they dry out a smaller dose of nutes as suggested..Green Mojo..BtL


----------



## emma414 (May 18, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> they need to be in bigger pots



Yes I wasn't sure when to transplant but after doing some reading last night I am going to transplant today.



Rosebud said:


> Hi Emma, and welcome to MP. Glad you found us. I agree they need more room and a bigger pot. I would like to suggest you not mist your plants anymore. That can set up an environment for molds and mildews.
> 
> I think you plants look great. New growth is lighter.. What soil are they in? If those were my plants I would take those very bottom leaves off for better air circulation. Are you running a fan?
> 
> Again, i think they look very nice, especially or a first-time grower.



I am using Fox Farm Ocean Forest soil with added perlite. These plants are in a ventilated tent with a fan and when I mist them they dry off in about 10 minutes tops so I am not to concerned about mold. Not sure if I should be? Also I forgot to mention in the spray bottle along with the epsom salt is a small amount of a micro nutrient fert. (See picture below)



Kravenhead said:


> It really looks like a mag def to me...most likely caused by pH. I would test the pH of my run off to see what it is, maybe a good flush and re-poting with a new set of 1/2 strength veg nutes pH'ed to 6.4. (I'm assuming your medium will be soil?)



I don't have a pH meter =(. I hope to buy one and a ppm meter soon.

So my plan is to transplant today, keep misting them, and trim off the yellow leaves at the bottom.
One other question regarding fertilization. I have been fertilizing, waiting a few days until the soil is dry and then adding only water and repeating. So basically I am fertilizing every other watering. Is this correct? Also the fertilizer I am using is pictured below, please let me know if anyone sees any issues with this fertilizer. Thanks! 

View attachment Micro Nut.JPG


View attachment pp.JPG


----------



## Dman1234 (May 18, 2015)

You really should stop misting them as Rose mentioned,  it is not neccessary and can often lead to  issues. The plant can easily go its entire life without ever having its leaves wet.


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2015)

You also shouldn't be feeding them if they are in ffof. They have nutrients for 6 weeks. Start feeding in flower, and please stop misting now. Also don't feed. Transplant into more ffof and leave her alone. Hugs.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 18, 2015)

Please, quit misting them.  When we give you advise like this, it is for a reason.  Plants do not need to be misted, there is little to no advantages and many downsides.  I also would not be feeding food for palm plants.  There are many great nutrients formulated for cannabis.

Proper pH is critical.  You might want to read up a bit on the nutrient needs of cannabis.  It can only uptake food at certain pH levels.  So, even if you are feeding correctly, if the pH is off, the plants may not be able to utilize all the nutrients.


----------



## Rosebud (May 18, 2015)

If she is in FFOF she doesn't need to care about ph if she doesn't add anything else.


----------



## WeedHopper (May 18, 2015)

Bigger Pot,,Bigger Pot,,Bigger Pot.  See i said it three times real fast. Lol
Looked like nute burn too. I would definitely NOT USE 12-4-12 ferts on your MJ Plants.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 19, 2015)

Yep you need to put her in a pot of FFOF that is about 1-2gal of soil. Don't use the nutrients that you have there. That is not formulated for MJ, which is a *very uniquely need specific plant*, and its very easy to overdo feeding and watering. You will hear of people growing MJ a 100 different ways. If you want the way that is going to be the most effective at getting results at harvest, then listen carefully to these people here. 

For future reference, it is good to start plants in the small cups like that but once the plants get to be about 2x the size of the cup, or when they need to be watered every day, that is when its time to transplant.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 20, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> If she is in FFOF she doesn't need to care about ph if she doesn't add anything else.


 
But, she has been using non-organic nutes, every other day for we don't know how long--I doubt that there is good microbe growth now.....


----------



## emma414 (May 30, 2015)

Thank you everyone for your assistance and suggestions. I have started a grow log thread with some new pictures and would appreciate any new advice!
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=935897


----------

